

Ask HN: Backordering a domain? - tnorthcutt

There's a domain I'd like to own which is currently registered, but expires soon. There used to be a site up, but there's no longer anything there, so I'm hopeful that the current registrant will let it expire. Has anyone had any success using a backordering service? Any suggestions on which one to use?
======
PythonDeveloper
SnapNames gets 90% of expired domains, so you should backorder from the
registrar of record AND snapnames.com.

